# Golden Gate Baptist



## Hungus (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone have any info on GGBTS?
I have a friend from my previous church who has become disgusted with DTS, but needs to finish a masters before taking a place with the IMB. His wife is from the GG area and so he has considered finishing off his masters there. Any idea where they stand these days? They seem to have partnered with Waren  but reports also say that the new pres is at least conservative. They are committed to the IMB and would like something in that area (plus they are expecting short person #2 December wise another plus for being around family)


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2006)

All six of the SBC seminaries would be considered "conservative" nowadays For what it's worth.


----------

